# Softest hand transfer?? Easy question?



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

I feel like this should be an easy question, but clearly it is not. What is the softest hand transfer to use for 100% cotton T's? I have tried several, but certainly not near enough. I cannot stand the plastic feel and sticker-like look to many of the transfers. I have my first big customer and I cannot decide what to use. I know a lot of you are seasoned vets in here. Please give me some advice to help!


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

JPSS (Jet Pro Soft Stretch) seems to be one of the more popular and widely used ones. I've made a few tshirts with this and they are superb.


----------



## Vic1959 (Jan 31, 2013)

Rookie blinger said:


> I feel like this should be an easy question, but clearly it is not. What is the softest hand transfer to use for 100% cotton T's? I have tried several, but certainly not near enough. I cannot stand the plastic feel and sticker-like look to many of the transfers. I have my first big customer and I cannot decide what to use. I know a lot of you are seasoned vets in here. Please give me some advice to help!


Rick, I agree with Glen. The JPSS (JetPro Soft Stretch) for whites is the way to go. As far as the transfers go for dark coloured fabrics, I have heard that Neenah puts out a decent product with their Imageclip (Laser) for darks, and Koncert T' as well. It might prove to be more beneficial if you order some samples from one of the Preferred Vendors on the left of the home page....i.e. tshirtsupplies.com-Good luck. Victor


----------



## Rookie blinger (Nov 3, 2013)

Since I don't have a cutter/plotter yet, I am having to purchase pre-cut transfers from companies. Are there certain companies that use JPSS? They each have their own names for their products, so I don't have any idea who uses what material? So I guess I am more looking for a company and their "brand" of transfer to use.


----------



## srabadan (Sep 17, 2008)

We just finished a project with Kids Foot Locker using a new product by Avery Dennison.

Agility Heat Transfer | Avery Dennison

Incredible image quality and easy to apply. I used to work at a plastisol transfer factory and always had some trouble with the larger prints. Every single one of the Avery prints I tried came off flawlessly. They are a waterbased ink so are fully compliant with any regulations. They do have a stickery feel but if the graphic used has some negative space in it, it works well.

Very compelling technology and worth looking at. Their sales people tell me wherever they put them they sell out like crazy. Our product has just been put into the store so we don't have numbers yet. Great looking prints though.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is the Avery product cut or printed?....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Quick Trans and Semo have the softest hand in my experience, the former being quite expensive though. Ink jet transfers have a soft hand but are not very durable and need contour cutting. Sounds like you want a water base direct print.


----------

